# Wood Duck hunters



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

I am interested in the barred flank feathers of a mature drake Wood Duck.
I am a fly tyer. These are for my own personal use. These are the feathers
from under the wing without the black and white edge. Barred beige and cream in color. You do not have to wash them. I thought this way we are utilizing most of the bird. I hate to see these feathers trashed. Please send me a pm if you can help me.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

p.m. sent to you


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

p.m. sent mayfly


----------



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

I am still interested in mature Wood Duck Drake flank feathers. If you have some available and are willing to mail them, please PM me.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Only saw hens today


----------



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

better luck the next time out.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

wish i would have seen your post earlier. we shot a limit opening day. if we make it out next weekend i will keep you in mind.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I have saved some for you mayfly. I still have your old pm with your address. Are u still at the same address? Some of them were young birds but I plucked and will send your way. You can decide.


----------



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

To JimmyZ: I received the feathers today. They are beautiful. Just what I need to tie my special spey fly. I will reimburse you. Again thank you. I have been rewarded with so many feathers this year. It must have been a good season.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

no problem. Your welcome.


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

mayfly I am sorry I had an empty shell box full for you. My son tried to help out and clean up the garage....................yep he threw it away.

SORRY


----------

